# Tourist visa reject because of security means



## clawiekram (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello everyone I would like to share my case. I have been to dubai last December 2013 , extend my visa for another month of tour. My fiance and my cousin is residing in dubai so they are the one who is sponsoring me that time. When I get back home to finish some paper works in my business then this june my fiance apply for my second tourist visa for her sisters wedding. But we are shock because it was rejected. The company PRO of her sister went to immigration to check why it is rejected. They ask the immigration if I have any banned or blacklist. But it didn't have. It is only because of "SECURITY MEANS" what is it? I dont understand. :Cry:


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Did you overstay last time ?

Did you run up and bills and leave without paying ?


----------



## bonk (Jun 13, 2008)

clawiekram said:


> Hello everyone I would like to share my case. I have been to dubai last December 2013 , extend my visa for another month of tour. My fiance and my cousin is residing in dubai so they are the one who is sponsoring me that time. When I get back home to finish some paper works in my business then this june my fiance apply for my second tourist visa for her sisters wedding. But we are shock because it was rejected. The company PRO of her sister went to immigration to check why it is rejected. They ask the immigration if I have any banned or blacklist. But it didn't have. It is only because of "SECURITY MEANS" what is it? I dont understand. :Cry:


Probably a security issue. Might be related to your nationality, a country you've visited, someone you talked to on the phone, someone you met, something you did. Only they know. You could try asking them yourself but don't hold your breath they'll tell you.


----------



## clawiekram (Jun 13, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Did you overstay last time ?
> 
> Did you run up and bills and leave without paying ?




No, because I was staying in the house of my fiance's sister. 
What does "security means" MEANS? AM I A BLACKLIST.. WHAT DOES IT DEFER TO A BLACKLIST PERSON? 

CAN I ENTER DUBAI?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Blacklist means you cannot enter. At all. Under any circumstance 

Unless someone local can get you off the list, you will be turned away at the airport. 

Nobody here can help you. Sorry.


----------



## ExpatnKids (May 2, 2014)

clawiekram said:


> No, because I was staying in the house of my fiance's sister.
> What does "security means" MEANS? AM I A BLACKLIST.. WHAT DOES IT DEFER TO A BLACKLIST PERSON?
> 
> CAN I ENTER DUBAI?


In most cases, blacklists are automatically generated, and are coincidentally incorrect. It could be because you share a name with someone who went afoul of the law....it could be because they mistakenly entered something in the system. The immigration staff are quite cooperative in this, because they know that such mistakes happen. Your PRO needs to approach them for a reason, and then you will get a chance to rectify the reason. 
In one case, a colleague was denied a visa because he shared a name with a blacklisted politician. He produced documents verifying that he wasnt that person, and he was given a visa. 
In my wife's case, she exited the country, and for some reason, the immigration guy forgot to punch her name out. When I applied for a new visa for her, I was told that she was already in the country according to the system. All I had to do was show them her passport copy with the exit stamp and they cleared it.

Bottom line, your sponsor will have to take a proactive approach, otherwise you may be stuck.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Maybe because you extended last time, you now have to wait a certain amount of time before you can come in again - 6 months maybe. Clearly something has raised a red flag.


----------



## DubaiBorn101 (Feb 15, 2016)

ExpatnKids said:


> clawiekram said:
> 
> 
> > No, because I was staying in the house of my fiance's sister.
> ...


Hi
I believe my cousin is facing a similar issue as your colleague. It would really be of immense help if you could elaborate on what did the verification documents comprise of and whom were they presented to? 

He has visited us thrice in the last two years without any issues and has obviously created none himself.


----------

